# About Moodle



## LelaBe (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi everybody! I'm having trouble working with moodle. I've installed it successfully. After I filled the installation form, the first pic, with my name, email address etc, it formed the account, but when I clicked to "home" all I got was: "The page isn't redirecting properly
Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.
This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept cookies.", the second pic. I tried again but it says the same thing for 2 days now. I've tried removing cookies, but still doesn't work. My computer's parameters are: 32 bit OS, windows 7, 2.80GB usable RAM and I'm using Firefox as a browser. I'm using Moodle 2.5.1+ for Windows. Can anybody help me please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jgylys (Jan 22, 2014)

I am having the same problem.  Have you found out how to fix it?


----------

